

Evernote CEO Phil Libin: "business class" software shouldn't mean "crappy" - mattydread
http://www.citeworld.com/consumerization/21116/evernote-business-phil-libin

======
jfb
Good luck, but the deep, existential shittiness of business software will
never change until the users are able to exert market pressure on software
manufacturers, without the soul-killing intermediary of IT swallowing those
signals and excreting them as endless stinking checklists and RFPs.

